# Caring for cigars purchased abroad & recommendations how to buy in the shop.



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a few questions for the experts here.

I don't get the opportunity to smoke, or purchase CC's very often. I picked up some in Europe a few years ago. Luggage space was at a premium and I played it safe, by buying tubes, mainly stuff like H.Uppman, Cohiba Siglo's , Punch, Monte & Partagas. 

We'll be in St Martin this Spring. There is an LCDH in Marigot that I'm going to check out. The tentative plan is to purchase towards the latter part of our stay and either buy a box, or two, and some loose sticks. 

How do you care for boxes when you buy them? Will they be okay, sitting out of a humidor for a few days? Also, any tips, or etiquette, that I should be aware of while shopping at an LCDH?

I'm a cheap bastard, but not afraid to spend, once in a while. :smile2: With that in mind, can you please make any recommendations on the gamut of CC's that I should try, from the cheapest, decent smokes, right on up to the pricey ones. I like medium to full-bodied robustos, coronas, and the occasional mild smoke too.

If any of you have had personal experience, at the LCDH in Marigot, I would sincerely appreciate you sharing your opinion(s).

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’ve never been to an LCDH, only purchased from them online. I trust them. 
Any box or single you buy from anywhere is ok to sit out for at least a week. 
Oh, and I’m not an expert.


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a good friend who is abroad frequently and always takes a roll of Saran Wrap exactly for that purpose. He feels it’s worth the minimal amount of luggage space required so who am I to argue?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

No expert here either. But if you're looking for a full flavor CC as comparing it to NC full flavor. It ain't gonna happen. If I want a full flavor, full strength I'll grab a corto,tld, or a tm.

Out of what I've smoked, Bolivar and Vegueros are great and the closest to upper medium to me. I'd stick with cheap and cheerful. Coronas , half Coronas, not cigarellos. 

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Just bring a Boveda pack and a ziplock bag with you.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> No expert here either. But if you're looking for a full flavor CC as comparing it to NC full flavor. It ain't gonna happen. If I want a full flavor, full strength I'll grab a corto,tld, or a tm.
> 
> Out of what I've smoked, Bolivar and Vegueros are great and the closest to upper medium to me. I'd stick with cheap and cheerful. Coronas , half Coronas, not cigarellos.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Thanks! Any particular "cheap and cheerful?" sticks that you would recommend?


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Thanks! Any particular "cheap and cheerful?" sticks that you would recommend?


https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/278796-best-bets-darkside.html

Long read, but worth it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

As @Rondo said, but still wouldn't be a bad idea to take some large zipper bags and small Boveda packs with you.

As for recommendation, there's just too many to know where to start. But prices will be high there, so it might be best to buy a variety of singles/doubles to try out.

The biggest stumbling block to ordering online has been the need to order full boxes; meaning you either have to know what you like or take a gamble. There are some vendors now offering singles if you purchase, typically, a dozen or more in total. But it's a recent development and prices are amplified. Better to be able to see and feel them in an LCDH anyway.

There are few CC's, if any, that are universally avoided (Cohiba maduros are among the few that come to mind as a possible exception for CC lovers and those expecting them to be similar to NC maduros). So, it's hard to go too far wrong selecting by vitola and/or marcas that appeal to you.

Still, if I'd had to make a list, this would be my rundown of (mostly) "fundamentals":

Bolivar: Coronas Junior, PC, and Royal Corona
Cohiba: Take your pick (except maduros). Too rich for my blood most of the time, but Robustos, Esplendidos, Lanceros, and most any Siglo seem to be most commonly coveted.
Hoyo de Monterrey: Coronations, Epicure No.1 & Epicure Especiales
H. Upmann: Half Corona and Magnum 46
Montecristo: No's 2, 3, 4, & 5, Edmundo & Double Edmundo (also any Linea 1935 if you can find them and are willing to pay the price $$$$)
Partagas: Lusitanias, 898, Serie D No.4, Shorts - also several decent "cheap & cheerfuls" such as Aristocrats, Habaneros, Mille Fleurs and Petit Coronas Especiales
Ramon Allones: Specially Selected and Small Club Corona (also Club Allones LE if you can find)
Romeo y Julieta: Coronas en Cedro and Regalias de Londres (both cheapies). Churchills and Short Churchills (I prefer tubos)
Trinidad: Fundadores, Reyes, Vigias
Others: Rafael Gonzales PC, Sancho Panza Non Plus, San Cristobal El Principe & La Fuerza

Not sure that's really helpful since there are so many on my list. But, there's no guarantee even an LCDH will have an extensive selection on-hand. So, pick whatever appeals to you.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Totally agree with @UBC03 ...CC's are on a completely different strength scale, but when I go to the humidor with a bolder CC in mind I reach for a Bolivar Royal Corona or a Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2.

On a side note....if these are your first cubans and you aren't going to be buying older boxes, might I suggest the Bolivars. Bolivars are one of the few CC's that don't require years of rest to live up to all the hype. 9-12 months of rest and they are stellar. 24-36 months and they are like crack.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

ForMud said:


> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/278796-best-bets-darkside.html
> 
> Long read, but worth it.


Excellent. Thank you!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> As @Rondo said, but still wouldn't be a bad idea to take some large zipper bags and small Boveda packs with you.
> 
> As for recommendation, there's just too many to know where to start. But prices will be high there, so it might be best to buy a variety of singles/doubles to try out.
> 
> ...


Thanks...that's just the type of info that I was looking for.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Thanks! Any particular "cheap and cheerful?" sticks that you would recommend?


Ain't noting cheap in an LCDH. :vs_cool:
Expect to pay handsomely.
Enjoy the trip bring an extra credit card or two ya never know!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

OldGringo said:


> I have a good friend who is abroad frequently and always takes a roll of Saran Wrap exactly for that purpose. He feels it's worth the minimal amount of luggage space required so who am I to argue?


Yes that is a neat trick!:vs_cool:


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Buy one or two that's it...Cuban cigars are horribly inconsistent. You can't age a Cuban cigar and make it good if it wasn't fermented long in the first place. That activity simply doesn't take place when it's been rolled up. 



For the most part Cuban factories are living off the name of their ancestors. Today's Cuban tobacco is mass produced, rushed, not fermented with love and care, the rolling is not consistent, and the draw test machines simply don't exist in Cuba. If they did there wouldn't be so many tight plugged cigars.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BudgetMinded said:


> Buy one or two that's it...Cuban cigars are horribly inconsistent. You can't age a Cuban cigar and make it good if it wasn't fermented long in the first place. That activity simply doesn't take place when it's been rolled up.
> 
> For the most part Cuban factories are living off the name of their ancestors. Today's Cuban tobacco is mass produced, rushed, not fermented with love and care, the rolling is not consistent, and the draw test machines simply don't exist in Cuba. If they did there wouldn't be so many tight plugged cigars.


I agree that Cuban quality control is a bit "relaxed".

Saying that you CAN'T age Cubans could be the most absurd and counterproductive thing I've read on here in quite some time.

I don't comment harshly on someone's posts unless I consider them inaccurate and detrimental to the forum. Since we all know most Cubans mature and become better with age, I'll consider this post one of those.

Older Cubans age better than new releases would be more accurate. However the newer releases age fine. Considering we won't know how the NEW releases age for another decade, I'd classify this post as misinformation

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I agree that Cuban quality control is a bit "relaxed".
> 
> Saying that you CAN'T age Cubans could be the most absurd and counterproductive thing I've read on here in quite some time.
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know in the old days.
> Not only would we take the time to educate someone that made a post like that.
> But we would also bomb the crap out of their mailbox.
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I'm not so sure about that. Being mistaken is one thing; being intentionally and offensively ignorant is quite another!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Being mistaken is one thing; being intentionally and offensively ignorant is quite another!


I will have to take your word for it Jack.
New info has come my way.
Carry on


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I will have to take your word for it Jack.
> New info has come my way.
> Carry on


I just don't think you can bomb some people into changing their minds. I might feel differently if it were one isolated instance, but when their wrongheadedness and abject negativity is on display in nearly every post it's hard to imagine being worth the effort... or deserving of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> I just don't think you can bomb some people into changing their minds. I might feel differently if it were one isolated instance, but when their wrongheadedness and abject negativity is on display in nearly every post it's hard to imagine being worth the effort... or deserving of it.


I understand your point.
I used to in the old days here.
Take offense as you do to such things.
These days i stroll around the form.
With the intent to share knowledge.
Beliefs hobbies etc.
For me strolling the Habano's section.
Is like kicking back.
With a fine Habano and 3 fingers of Pappy Van Winkle.
YMMV:vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

To get back toward the OP's original question...

I'll second the recommendation to avoid most of the CC maduros. I've been sorely disappointed with the Cohiba Maduros I've tried, and I've not heard glowing reviews from anyone else.

I'm fond of the smaller ring gauge CCs, even smaller than I normally like in NC sticks. I've experienced more draw problems with the larger ring gauge CCs. As long as you're buying from an LCDH and you are certain that you aren't buying fakes, just sample around a bit. You won't go wrong.

As for caring for them on the trip home, my biggest problem has been physical damage. If I can keep them in my backpack, I'll wrap them in t-shirts and they get banged around less than in checked baggage. If you have to check them, just put as much padding around them as you can. I've not experienced significant problems with humidity during the return trips, but I don't usually smoke them for several months anyway.

Good luck, and enjoy the trip.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wheels Up said:


> To get back toward the OP's original question...
> 
> I'll second the recommendation to avoid most of the CC maduros. I've been sorely disappointed with the Cohiba Maduros I've tried, and I've not heard glowing reviews from anyone else.
> 
> ...


Yes those Cuban Maduro's or rather Manuro's :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: as i have heard them called.
Really don't do it for me. I have found many old timers like myself feel the same way.
That being said many who smoke non Cuban Maduros like them.:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Wow!

I don't hang around the Puff.com as often as I'd like, but this thread is the reason that I do. I've learned, and saved, a lot.

I sincerely appreciate all of the great responses and now, I feel like I'm armed with enough knowledge to snag some Cuban sticks.

I'll be sure to report how I made out.

Thanks, again, everyone!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ain't noting cheap in an LCDH. :vs_cool:
> Expect to pay handsomely.
> Enjoy the trip bring an extra credit card or two ya never know!:vs_cool:


Yeah...I expect that.

I'll bring the credit card, and leave Mrs. Skinsfan at the beach.

Thanks, again, Man!


----------

